

The Most Ambitious Vaporware on Github - begriffs
https://github.com/begriffs/mother-structures

======
algolicious
Wrap your head around this one: [http://math.andrej.com/2007/09/28/seemingly-
impossible-funct...](http://math.andrej.com/2007/09/28/seemingly-impossible-
functional-programs/)

Also, I'd recommend taking a look at Magma:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magma_computer_algebra_system>

~~~
begriffs
Wow, that's serious. Thanks for the links.

